# Lipglass/Juicy Tube swatches



## inyourbox247 (Dec 29, 2007)

Elle l/g 











Tagada Fraise jt





Simmer jt









Nymphette l/g










Honey Violet jt 





Dazzlelight jt





Daisy Daze TLC










Cultured l/g 





Chai jt 





Picture of all of em! 






I don't own any of these glosses anymore except Elle so I can't do any other swatches I'm sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my nekkid lips (they're a bit pinker in person)


----------

